# Riding & Sciatic Pain



## FutureRN

Hey guys! I've never had a problem with my sciatica until the past few months. I just started riding a few months ago so I'm beginning to think the pain is from riding.

It only bothers me sometimes but it's a radiating pain from my lower back, into my hip, into my butt, then down the back of my thigh, and finally into the back of my knee. It hurts when I straighten my leg, when I turn/twist, or when I bend over/stand up. And it's only sometimes (maybe once a week) and only on my right side.

Just looking for advice. I will go to the doctor if it gets worse, but right now I don't think it's urgent. Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag

This exercise works for me. Slouch down in a chair with feet flat on floor. Now, pull your abdomen in as hard as you can and tighten the glutes. Hold for 5 seconds. For me, it stops the spasm right then and there.


----------



## FutureRN

Thanks for the tip! I will try it next time I have a spasm.

Do you notice if riding aggrevates the nerve?


----------



## elleng0728

Boy do I have experience with this one! Labor Day weekend came home from a visit with backpain. Went to Osteopath to get adjusted all went well. Trainer put us in a different saddle which put me in a very different position. This was a close contact saddle and I felt everything. Trainer said to ride in my thinline pad which stopped the concussion but my back was already aggravated. I have been fighting this now for 2 months using Acupuncture, Osteopathic manipulation and anti-inflamatories. Just recently I have started to feel human and can ride more comfortably again. I do daily stretches every morning and stretch religously before I ride now. I do recommend going to an Osteopath to get adjusted asap to try to nip it in the bud. Also if you can get a thinline pad it makes things much kinder on your back and the horses. Good luck, I wish you the best.


----------



## FutureRN

Thanks for the great advice, Ellen! I don't ever stretch before riding, so I will definitely start doing that. Hope you get some relief also!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRose

The stretch I use for mine is while standing. I place my feet shoulder whith apart, squat down, using my hands I pull my chin into my chest and then some (if that makes any sense, haha). Works every time for me, but don't just do it when it hurts. Stretching regularly and strengthening your back helps a lot. I do yoga also and my favorite strength building tech. is to stand in a corner with your hands locked behind your head. Get as close to the wall as you can and push your elbows into the wall. Do this regularly and you'll see your time will increase along with your strength.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

I have issues with this as well, due to a misaligned disc in my lower back. It used to bother me when I rode (to the point of it feeling like a metal stake was being drove into my lower back), so I started seeing a chiropractor. It's probably been 6 months now and while I still have some pain on/off, it is thankfully not usually caused by riding (usually by standing around talking to somebody)! I have not found a way to relieve the pain other than sometimes sitting down (or standing up and walking around a little if I am sitting and it starts to hurt).


----------

